# Need help with budget living room design



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

It needs some color. And stuff on the wall. I'd probably start there, it'll make it feel like you didn't just move in.


----------



## DesignHelp12345 (Jan 23, 2016)

Mort said:


> It needs some color. And stuff on the wall. I'd probably start there, it'll make it feel like you didn't just move in.


Thanks. I am going to try and find some art from the thrift store to add to the room. What colours do you think would look nice? I'm not allowed to paint the walls unfortunately.

Also, from a scale of 1-horrible, how do you think the furniture in the room looks?


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

I think on the free space of the wall I've seen from the images, you can hang your LED TV out there. By doing this inside of your room you'll get more free space. And of course design wall with colors like yellow, blue.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Some inexpensive pictures that you like. Great time of year for that as the 'nesting' sales come real soon.

Most of us spend the first 20-30 years accumulating stuff, the next 10 wondering why and the next 20 or so trying to get rid of it.

Slow down and enjoy the ride. You don't have to make the cover of Home Beautiful the first couple of years.


----------



## DesignHelp12345 (Jan 23, 2016)

melving.crane said:


> I think on the free space of the wall I've seen from the images, you can hang your LED TV out there. By doing this inside of your room you'll get more free space. And of course design wall with colors like yellow, blue.


Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to paint the walls or make holes either since I live in an apartment.


----------



## DesignHelp12345 (Jan 23, 2016)

Colbyt said:


> Some inexpensive pictures that you like. Great time of year for that as the 'nesting' sales come real soon.
> 
> Most of us spend the first 20-30 years accumulating stuff, the next 10 wondering why and the next 20 or so trying to get rid of it.
> 
> Slow down and enjoy the ride. You don't have to make the cover of Home Beautiful the first couple of years.


Thanks  I think you're right, I do want the 'perfect home' and need to chill out a little bit. Enjoy the ride, as you said! What do you mean by nesting sales?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Home decor items = nesting always go on sale about this time of year.

You are not allowed to use small nails for hanging pictures? 

For inexpensive and light stuff those self adhesive wall hooks may work. Some of them even claim to be a clean remove.


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

DesignHelp12345 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to paint the walls or make holes either since I live in an apartment.


Sorry to hear that man. :vs_no_no_no: The wall hanging idea worked for me pretty good, when I moved to my new apartment three months before.


----------



## MACSUGAR (Jan 23, 2016)

If wall hanging idea wouldn't make sense then you can try other methods. This is when it comes in handy to know how to hang pictures without nails, which you can do with tacks, various adhesive products, and other solutions. Try to use picture hanging strips or adhesive hooks or nails, or hang a picture string.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

My house was very simple one month ago.But I designed it well last week. I added 2 pillows (white color with green bamboo)on my sofa ,it looks sweeter than before, also I installed one Langria 5-Tier shelves on the floor,put the albums,boxes,clock etc on the shelves,saved much more space.In additional,placed flowers on my desk and several paintings on the wall.Now my house looks really beautiful and warm.


----------

